# Alpine 3510 4-channel Amp



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

Anyone happen to be an Old-school Alpine geek and remember what the specs were on an Alpine 3510? I haven't been able to locate a spec sheet for it to know what it's ratings were. I'm guessing it's NOT over 50w/ch as it is on the small side.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Alpine 3510 4-channel Amp (where_2)*

Hmmmm, IIRC the 3510 was what we called the slice. Cause it looked like a Slice of the old Alpine DuoBeta amps.
Don't quote me on this but I think that was 12.5W x 4 Channel at 4 Ohms and 20W x 4 @ 2 ohms. Bridged I think it could do and it was 25W x 4 @ 4 ohms.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Alpine 3510 4-channel Amp (Non_Affiliated)*

Not very impressive specs by most modern standards, but maybe cleaner than a stock HU as far as modest power output. Any thoughts how to bridge one of these? I've got a little project for the thing in the back of the Corrado. It's got DIN inputs, Speaker Level inputs... 
I snagged the Alpine 3510 on a junkyard run probably 8 years ago. Figured I'd use it some day... Heavy little bugger. 
If a photo would help identify it for sure, I'll post one...


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Alpine 3510 4-channel Amp (where_2)*

A photo might help, but most of those looked the same from that era, just the size was the difference. You'd be surprised how well most older amps work. Also they were underrated back in the day.
Like the Rockford fosgate Punch 30 and 45, many people would use a couple of these to run a whole system.


----------

